# I know it's probably a silly question



## Part time cyclist (17 Apr 2012)

What do you wear when doing a triathlon?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2012)

Actually it's not a silly question at all. You do not have time or a place to change between events so you need something that you can do all three events in. If you've ever tried to run in cycling shorts you'll know that this is not a good idea, and cycling in running shorts or swimming trunks is a recipe for saddle sores.

The answer is basically 'triathlon gear' - people tend to either wear a tri suit, which is a skintight one-piece, or a two piece version, with shorts and a top (this means you can change the top between cycling and running if you really want). Either version will have a narrow pad to give some protection when cycling but not wide enough to impede running. The pad is also of a type that will not absorb water, so you can swim in it too.

In addition to this, if the water is cold enough, you will want to (and sometimes be required to) wear a wetsuit. These wetsuits are specific to triathlon and much thinner than other kinds of wetsuits. They are also very close fitting and can tear if you aren't careful. It helps if you are greased up a bit before you try to put it on. These range in price between about 100 quid and... a lot. They also give you additional buoyancy so they make swimming in open water somewhat easier. I would also recommend decent goggles, preferably ones with glare and UV protection.

Finally, you will need easy to take on and off bike and running shoes, and a bike helmet. Plus decent athletic sunglasses and a lightweight sunproof hat for the run. Suncream is also a must on a hot day. That's really about it.


----------



## Part time cyclist (17 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ghost Donkey (18 Apr 2012)

Not a stupid question at all. FM's answer is spot on. I'd like to add that if you're looking at trying an indoor pool swim based sprint or super sprint triathlon you can get away with a pair of tri shorts and a cycling jersey or t-shirt to put on after the swim. Preferably a full length zip on the bike jersey as it's tricky trying to pull a jersey over your body when you're wet. Your usual cycling gear and a pair of trainers for the run. Obviously hat/suncream is still true if it's scorhio. The initial kit cost can be pretty off putting. A mate did one in lycra swim shorts, pulled on baggy mountain bike shorts with built in pad and a t-shirt after the swim and basically did the bike and run legs in his commuting gear and trainers. Can't have been great to run in but he was fine for 5k.


----------



## fimm (19 Apr 2012)

I did my first few triathlons in my swimming costume with a pair of cycling shorts added in T1 (being female is probably an advantage when improvising triathlon wear - indeed some women's trisuits look just like swimming costumes). I still run off the bike in training in my cycle shorts - so a person may find that they can run OK for shorter distances in cycling shorts.


----------



## david1701 (22 Apr 2012)

I was planning on doing my first one in either boardies(for all of it) and a jersey or swimming trunks then chucking a pair of running shorts over them and a jersey

Depends on the distances I guess, I can ride 11, in jeans pretty comfortably


----------



## Mrbez (24 Apr 2012)

I have my first one coming up in June, and I am faced with the same issue. 

I see you can hire a wetsuit for around £55, but can anything else be done cheaper? 

Is a wetsuit a must for a triathlon, or am I better looking for a tri suit? If I got a tri suit, do you swim in this and then also cycle and run in it? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Apr 2012)

Mrbez said:


> I have my first one coming up in June, and I am faced with the same issue.
> 
> I see you can hire a wetsuit for around £55, but can anything else be done cheaper?
> 
> ...


 
If you read my post above, I explained this. A tri suit is nothing to do with a wet suit. A tri suit is a one-piece outfit, made from the same kind of stuff as cycling clothing and is designed to the whole triathlon in (it has minimal padding for the cycling part and in general is cut tight).

The wet suit you wear over the tri suit (or whatever else you are wearing) to do the swimming section if the water is cold (and in most events, there are regulations about how cold it has to be before it becomes compulsory, and how warm it has to be before it is not allowed - I doubt the water in Britain ever gets to this point, however!).


----------



## Mrbez (24 Apr 2012)

Okay. Thanks. Can I just wear shorts under the wetsuit, and put a jersey on at transition, or would this class as nudity showing my upper body?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Apr 2012)

I don't think that would be a problem. It's only prohibited to run or cycle without a top AFAIK, but check the regulations.


----------



## VamP (24 Apr 2012)

Don't forget a number belt. Some events require the number up front for running, and on back for cycling. Tough to do without a number belt.


----------

